# New Tiguan Owner - Car-Net Help



## bewilliams21 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello all. New Tiguan (and VW) owner here. We have a new, one-week old 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line, and really love it so far. But it has humbled us in the technology/connectivity department. And I'm (like many, I'm sure) fairly astute at figuring out electronics, connectivity, and the like. 

So, first of all, I *DID* try to search the forum for the same issue(s) - I found some close, but not exactly the same. So if there is one out there, and I missed it, my apologies. I did try!

My problem is with the Car-Net app for my iPhone. Both my wife and I have it, with me as primary, and her as another driver. We both went through configuration, etc. As of yesterday, everything seemed to be working EXCEPT the remote start function from our phone. When we attempted that, we received a message that there was a "Pair request pending at the head unit." I've researched, searched this forum and the broader internet, tried any number of things along the way....but nothing seemed to work.

Then, this morning, when we got into the car, the infotainment screen popped up a screen for her phone noting it had a pair request, and we responded and now her phone is fully linked and works (including remote start).

However, mine still shows in my profile (on the phone, or in the internet profile info when logging in from my computer) as "pair pending". The thing is....I have NO IDEA how to make the car finish pairing with my phone. I've tried everything....well, most everything. Every menu, everything to do with profiles, etc.

I'm on the cusp of pressing the button in the car (the 'i') and seeing if they can help me online, but I have a feeling it will not be that straightforward.

Anyone with similar challenges??? Or insight to the magic potions required to make this head unit complete it's "pending" pairing with my phone? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't use Car Net or have remote start but I've noticed that once in a while my phone doesn't pair with the system when I get in the car. But when I look on my phone it says it is paired. Doesn't happen enough for me to track down why but if someone else has an explanation to your problem maybe I'll understand why.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

bewilliams21 said:


> Hello all. New Tiguan (and VW) owner here. We have a new, one-week old 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line, and really love it so far. But it has humbled us in the technology/connectivity department. And I'm (like many, I'm sure) fairly astute at figuring out electronics, connectivity, and the like.
> 
> So, first of all, I *DID* try to search the forum for the same issue(s) - I found some close, but not exactly the same. So if there is one out there, and I missed it, my apologies. I did try!
> 
> ...


Have you tried deleting your phone and repairing it?


----------



## bewilliams21 (Feb 22, 2020)

zimmie2652 said:


> Have you tried deleting your phone and repairing it?


That's pretty much what worked....I had tried deleting it from the actual 'phone' aspect, but not from the Car-Net app. I hit the "i" button and in about 90 seconds they had walked me through deleting the phone from the Car-Net iPhone app, and re-adding. Worked perfectly. 

Sometimes the answer is like the nose on your face....I was trying to do brain surgery. DOH.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

My buttons don’t work and never have. 


Kurt


----------



## bewilliams21 (Feb 22, 2020)

Did you sign up/register for Car-Net? I think that's required for those buttons to function.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes when I log into the app. My vin comes up. 


Kurt


----------



## Mariam5454 (Feb 15, 2021)

bewilliams21 said:


> Hello all. New Tiguan (and VW) owner here. We have a new, one-week old 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line, and really love it so far. But it has humbled us in the technology/connectivity department. And I'm (like many, I'm sure) fairly astute at figuring out electronics, connectivity, and the like.
> 
> So, first of all, I _DID_ try to search the forum for the same issue(s) - I found some close, but not exactly the same. So if there is one out there, and I missed it, my apologies. I did try!
> 
> ...


I was a having the same problem, the only thing that worked was when I deleted my phone info off the app and re-pared it and then I went right to my car, turned it on and it asked me to finish pairing my phone and I did and now it’s working perfectly


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> My buttons don’t work and never have.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Service action Code 919X to enable CAR-NET button array: 


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10177910-0001.pdf


----------

